# No se escucha nada en mi radio.



## Lain0x (Jun 15, 2008)

Tengo una duda sobre una radio... al encenderla, no se escuchan las radios, solo y sonido como chicharreando despacio. Es seguro que es la parte de aplificación? y si fuera así como encuentro la falla exactamente?


----------



## Lain0x (Jun 15, 2008)

Si el problema fuera el potenciómetro, como podría revisarlo sin tester?


----------



## Lain0x (Jun 15, 2008)

Si el fusible no está quemado significa que el problema no tiene nada que ver con la alimentacion?


----------



## AZ81 (Jun 19, 2008)

Aplicale señal en el potenciometro de volumen, a la entrada y si te da señal es que la baja frecuencia funciona, entonces descartas que esta etapa. Pasas a alta frecuencia, ahí te puede fallar desde el oscilador hasta cualquiera de los pasos de frecuencia intermendia, pasa a comprobar tensiones y resistencias con el tester.
Antonio


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 19, 2008)

Hola, según parece la alimentación y la Baja frecuencia te funcionan, tendrás que comprobar la FI y el oscilador mezclador por este orden


----------

